# ASA Metropolis, IL. Limited (fingers) class pictures



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

More pics.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I do not shoot fingers anymore but, I do like pics!!!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I've not seen that many finger shooter at one time in years


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*fingers*

Shooting low anchors and two under, only one guy high anchor but still shooting 3 under. To see that many shooting together is unusual.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Good to see all the guys again! Good pictures Shane! Gary Ratliff came back out to play and Jerry Gray. You ought to post the names so everyone can put a name to the face. I believe half is ready for the senior class.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Good pics!...Thanks for posting them...The Mathews shooter sitting on the stool with His arms crossed is from around here, I think...Springfield, Ohio, perhaps?...IBBW...the low anchor is the usual method for today's finger shooters..Very rare to see anyone using the older methods, like putting index finger in the corner of mouth...Maybe becuase the newer bows have a hard back wall, or increased let-off?..I dont know for sure, but for Me, the lower anchor gets a very clean, consistant release, and anchoring low and under the chin gives me a couple more anchor points...Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Momma used to say......*

"I guess if your friends jumped off a cliff, you would too?" All kidding aside I think it is a trend that more people shoot that way these days. It is in no way a new thing, pros shot that way 15 years ago. I agree it promotes a cleaner release but I think it lacks control and feel. JMO 

I dont anchor in the corner of the mouth either. :darkbeer:


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Harperman said:


> Good pics!...Thanks for posting them...The Mathews shooter sitting on the stool with His arms crossed is from around here, I think...Springfield, Ohio, perhaps?...IBBW...the low anchor is the usual method for today's finger shooters..Very rare to see anyone using the older methods, like putting index finger in the corner of mouth...Maybe becuase the newer bows have a hard back wall, or increased let-off?..I dont know for sure, but for Me, the lower anchor gets a very clean, consistant release, and anchoring low and under the chin gives me a couple more anchor points...Jim


The guy sitting on the stool is Greg Ayers, he is from Ohio. If you get the chance to shoot with Greg, please do so! What a great guy and fun to be around.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Was a great shot of Ryan's Dad's behind. Ole Dave is a great shooter as is his son.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Lfutral said:


> Good to see all the guys again! Good pictures Shane! Gary Ratliff came back out to play and Jerry Gray. You ought to post the names so everyone can put a name to the face. I believe half is ready for the senior class.


Hi Leldon, I will try to name the guys and if some of you see this post "Please correct my poor spelling of your names". 

In the 1st photo wearing the Bohning hat with the Mathews shirt is "David Blanton" from Ohio. David shot a 14ring on the last target to beat me outta 3rd place!!!! Ouch! Not the first time! He is the youngest guy in our class at "17" but he is one of the best shooters!

2nd photo is "Larry Shaw" and I think he is from Missouri. This was Larry's first ASA and although his score did not reflect it, he shot very well. Larry is shooting a glove.

3rd photo is "Gregg Ayers" from Ohio. He is wearing a white and blue Easton shirt.

4th photo is "Richard Slater". This guy can shoot! He had an arrow that started shooting a little left and cost him some points. He swapped arrows and came back to finish up in second place.

5th photo is "Dale East". He hails from Florida. The first ASA tourney I attended was in Gainsville, Florida and I was in the same group with Dale. I think it was 1994 or 1995.

In the group picture we have from (left to right) Jerry Gray (sitting), Bryan "try and stop me" Northcutt (standing in shorts), Gary Ratliff, David Leonard and almost hid is Jim Blankinship.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Was a great shot of Ryan's Dad's behind. Ole Dave is a great shooter as is his son.


Your comment is really funny because David has "Ryans Dad" sewn in his shirt! LOL!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> "I guess if your friends jumped off a cliff, you would too?" All kidding aside I think it is a trend that more people shoot that way these days. It is in no way a new thing, pros shot that way 15 years ago. I agree it promotes a cleaner release but I think it lacks control and feel. JMO
> 
> I dont anchor in the corner of the mouth either. :darkbeer:


....IBBW...Please elaborate on how You shoot, I'm all for hearing about an anchor that can give Me more control and feel...I shot 3-under with recurves, and the transition to shooting a compound the same way,( but dropping the bottom finger) seemed good, and the lower anchor with more anchor points seemed to work well for Me..I also reasoned in My head that if it was working well for Olympic shooters to shoot under the chin, then it should work for Me, and I need all the help that I can get..L.O.L..Jim


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Larry Shaw is the only one I have not met. Good comments and pictures. As far as styles they are varied and proves there is more than one way to skin a cat! It is all about doing the same thing the same way over and over and over! I think I saw David Burkett in the back of one of the pictures. David needs to write a book on bad luck and being in the wrong place at the wrong time!


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

It's definitely David and Oscar in the picture with Jerry and Jim's Wife . Jim's wife Gwen is our official finger shooter's team mom! She administers first aid and keeps up with the scores.LOL I probably misspelled her name and she will kill me next time.:darkbeer:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*How??*

I grab a handfull of string and let'er rip taterchip!! I have given honest tries to several different holds. The only one that works for me is split. I can tell you I probably shoot off the ends of my finger tips and I am not really sure how much of my top finger is really on the string. I am sure if you saw a pic of me shooting it really wouldnt look much different than these guys. I can say that the 2 under/low has a much more "release" feel to it. Agree? For me it just has a more detached, mechanical feel. Not for me. The biggest problem I had with it was it seemed to add a lot more tension in my bow arm and made it harder for me to get steady in the "center". I do what works for me, I think the 2 under/low can be learned much faster and is a quicker way to higher scores without a doubt.:darkbeer:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oh yeah!!*

+2 for the guy shooting the overdraw. I love it when I see a guy shooting fingers and an overdraw.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

David Burkett was unable to shoot but is suppose to make the Classic. Larry shot good the first day after the initial "jitters". The second day he gunned for every 14 ring! and hit several that was 35 plus. The 5's killed him in the end.

It would seem as though Northcutt is a "finger flingin machine"! I think between him and Slater I have really got my work cut out for me at the Classic! 

As you will notice from the photo's, most of the guys draw with 3 fingers and drop the top one. I would say that 50% use backtension or pull through their shot. I should also mention that they can judge yardage as well as they shoot. 

What a great bunch guys to shoot with. Thats the reason I still shoot in this class!


----------



## centerfive (Mar 16, 2007)

*Shooters*

The gentleman with the overdraw is shooting a Pro 550 Boodoodle. I've been shooting with him for years. A really great guy. His son, Matthaus is the youngest shooter Mathews has ever sponsored. Some other names that used to shoot this range with us. Charles Thomas, Troy Carpenter, Guy rose, Hershel Holley, Gary Rigney, Chris Stachler, and you've already mentioned Lelden and Ryan. All these guys now shoot in the Pro Class. Myself, well for years I've been trying to get the ASA to start a very limited class. I could probably do good in it.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

My money's on Northcutt at the Classic.

Phenominal shooter. If I remember correctly, he swept the 2008 ASA ProAms and every Texas ASA qualifier he shot.

Took ASA State here(Texas), as well as Shooter of the year.

Hope the Unlimited Pros are looking over their shoulders:wink:


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Great Pictures!!!*

Thanks A lot for Sharing the pictures. I'll see you at the Classic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

For all you finger shooters that shoot ASA, Bruno(BJ) gunna be coming back to shoot . I just need some help I need to find him the best finger rest out there, and I figure out which one to get. Any suggestions????


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Finger shooters? What are we, a bunch of troglydites?


----------



## Kid's Pastor (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pictures - thanks!

I have a question about the different rest these guys are shooting. You said that one was shooting a Pro 500 Boodoodle, what were the other guys using?

Thanks again and God Bless,
Paul


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Kid's Pastor said:


> Great pictures - thanks!
> 
> I have a question about the different rest these guys are shooting. You said that one was shooting a Pro 500 Boodoodle, what were the other guys using?
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can remember, seems most use a bodoodle. Superstar's are popular and a few use a standard prong rest. I cant seem to get off the string "clean" enough to shoot those. I use a pro 500 turned up so that I have the fin for side support.

Hope this helps.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

e-manhunt said:


> Finger shooters? What are we, a bunch of troglydites?



What?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

hes trying to say he used a new encyclopedia and using the word for chimpanzies , also cave dwelling creature. 

Only thing is he/she mis-spelled it: 

It is spelled Troglodytes


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up for me bhtr.

I still don't understand the point of it...Hmmm, did I miss something?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think it was in an attempt of saying that finger shooting is a regression in evolution.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

If true, then we should by now be shooting sticks and throwing rocks right?


----------

